# Is this Shark photo real?



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Came across this photo while surfing an angling site. Is is real or photoshopped?


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Nice Hammer*

It's real....There is a video around that goes with it...I think they caught it
on a Live Stingray....Pretty Nice Great Hammerhead....I'd let him get on my
line....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats the WR hammer caught out of Boca Grand. They sight cast to them there. He uses live ray.


----------



## cinnaman (May 14, 2006)

I think first, I would get a bigger boat and and second, if I was on the crew I would stand a very long way from the gaff!


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

It is 100% real and not chopped. Great catch


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Mustad7731 said:


> It's real....There is a video around that goes with it...


I've done some searching, but haven't been able to locate the video. Could you possibly point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

would love to see that video


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

I cannot imagine anyone holding such a small rope attached to such a
large Shark. Who in their right mind would have their feet next to the
mouth of a shark????


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

jrw said:


> I cannot imagine anyone holding such a small rope attached to such a
> large Shark. Who in their right mind would have their feet next to the
> mouth of a shark????


from what i have read, by the point that the pic above was taken, she was already dead. they could not get her on the boat and then they had to drag her back to the ramp. notice i called the shark a her, she had a litter of 55 or 56 pups (depending on the source your reading) when they cut her open. i have heard mention of a video, but have never seen it, and i couldn't find one either, just pics

so heres some more pics of it- http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/saltwater/hammerhead/page1


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't think a video of the actual capture exists, but if it does someone please send it our way.
This video is worth gold in regards to learning how he fishes for those monsters. It shows his rigging and how he fights them. It wasn't much different for the WR than it is for the granders he sight casts to here. I still don't know how I feel about it, dosent seem like half the challenge of a land-based fish. 
Enjoy, what a treat to see tho nonetheless
http://boatlessfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4628


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Hammer Video*

Hal;
I don't know where I saw the video...I think it was on Cable TV...But I do not
remember....Sorry...
Mustad7731
Jackie


Hal01 said:


> I've done some searching, but haven't been able to locate the video. Could you possibly point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

*Link to the embeded video*

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?p=2331#2331


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

easy place to find videos is on youtube. go look at the chew on this videos. or i think its extreme fishing. one of the two add hammer head and stuff and youll find the video, very interesting to watch. 

Gah it feels good to be back on the forum ha/


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Computer Savy Fishermen*



big_zugie said:


> easy place to find videos is on youtube. go look at the chew on this videos. or i think its extreme fishing. one of the two add hammer head and stuff and youll find the video, very interesting to watch.
> 
> Gah it feels good to be back on the forum ha/


Guys; I'm glad some of ya'll are good at all this 'computer stuff'...I just struggle
thru it...Thanks for giving us a way to find the video....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

here ya go.


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas (Jan 28, 2007)

ummmm, did ya read my post?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Pretty Nice Great Hammerhead....I'd let him get on my
line....
Mustad7731
Jackie[/QUOTE] 
Yes, but would you take him for a ride in your bay boat?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Is this what you're looking for???
These anglers let this 1,000 hammerhead go, but did get it to the boat.


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll check around as I have seen the video. This 14 footer was chasing a hooked Tarpon the weekend before it was caught. Kind of ****** me off because the shark actually killed the tarpon while they filmed it and they never did cut the line to give that fish any chance of survival. Seems to me the "Boca Grand crew" have little or no respect for thier resources, at least THAT crew.


----------



## TyatCapeSanBlas (Jan 28, 2007)

smstroud said:


> Is this what you're looking for???
> These anglers let this 1,000 hammerhead go, but did get it to the boat.


  :headknock
how many times are we gonna post the same freakin link


----------



## bigscale (Jul 16, 2007)

they dont catch those big shark, they chase them in their boat till it dies. catch it off the beach and i will be impressed!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Better yet, bring it to the boat, release the hook, and let her swim away for another day. I have to wonder how much of that shark was eaten after that picture was taken.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Boat or beach, catch of a lifetime! The shark was donated for scientific research. Loss of one shark can help us learn a whole lot more about them.
Thanks for dragging up a year old post, just to stir shat up...


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

These guys will son be outside of the herd. The boat is tilting, way to small to encounter such a beast. You'll note they are not in any great position for use an encounted. One bite and the medical team has to be ready to recieve.

Do not let good sense go out the window when doing these things.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Guys the pic on the 1st page is of the world record hammer caught back in '06 I belivee. The vid everyone is posting IS NOT the world record. It is just another big hammer


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Get your facts straight before judging. The shark was donated to a lab in Sarasota.


----------

